# milwaukee MA957 question



## raggamuffin (Nov 11, 2005)

hi guys,
i recently bought a milwaukee ma957 reg and suspect the solanoid might be damaged. when i unplug the solanoid from the power, i still see bubbles in the buble counter. for you guys, how long after switching off the solanoid is it until gas stops going through?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

My Milwaukee solenoid failed after just a few months - it wouldn't shut off at all. I bought a new solenoid from Rex Grigg, and it has worked for about 6 months or so now, no problems at all.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

I had the same problem and called Milwaukee for assistance. The solenoid isn't damaged, turns out it just needed some lubrication.

Unscrew the 4 screws on the bottom on the solenoid, pop out the piston (be sure not to lose the rubber o-ring) and add a drop of oil on it. Milwaukee recommended sewing machine oil - WD-40 doesn't seem to last as long. Replace the piston, o-ring, screws, then "excercise" the solenoid by turning it on and off rapidly.

I've gotten through several months before it needed lubrication again.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm... thanks for the tip Rolo, I will keep it in mind if I ever run into that problem w/ mine. 

Better prepared w/ info than fork out money to fix something that isn't broken ^^


----------



## raggamuffin (Nov 11, 2005)

thanks for the tip rolo. thats very helpful. ill do that first and see if it fixes the problem.

i might be imagining it, but the other thing i am noticing is that the water in the bubble counter is evaporating rather quickly, probably about 5mm in a week. is this normal?


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

raggamuffin said:


> thanks for the tip rolo. thats very helpful. ill do that first and see if it fixes the problem.
> 
> i might be imagining it, but the other thing i am noticing is that the water in the bubble counter is evaporating rather quickly, probably about 5mm in a week. is this normal?


Yep. Gas circulation increases the evaporation rate. I have given up filling the bubble counter. I don't watch it, I watch the fish. Once the needle valve is set to the flow rate you want the job of the bubble counter is done until you want to change the flow rate. I have read a number of threads wherein it was recommended to put oil in the bubble counter as it will not evaporate. Sounds good however, I sure wouldn't want that oil to get in the tank. I also wonder about the CO2 picking up oil particles in the bubble counter. Not worth the risk IMO.
Vic


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

vic46 said:


> Yep. Gas circulation increases the evaporation rate. I have given up filling the bubble counter. I don't watch it, I watch the fish. Once the needle valve is set to the flow rate you want the job of the bubble counter is done until you want to change the flow rate. I have read a number of threads wherein it was recommended to put oil in the bubble counter as it will not evaporate. Sounds good however, I sure wouldn't want that oil to get in the tank. I also wonder about the CO2 picking up oil particles in the bubble counter. Not worth the risk IMO.
> Vic


The water does evaporate but not too quick. I was able to fill it half way and not need to add for several months.

Actually there is an oil that you can use instead of water. Milwaukee had it for purchase. I think all it is Mineral Oil and you can get this at RiteAid.


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

Use glycerin instead of water in the bubble counter, can be found in the first aid section at Krogers. Make sure you leak check the solenoid when reassembled lest you drain a CO2 cylinder......DC


----------



## Pitt420dude (Mar 21, 2008)

How do you leak check your MA957? 

I suspect I may have one b/c no matter what I do, I can't get more than 1 bps. It was working perfectly fine earlier today. I turned the black knob to open the pressure and got it pretty high, I heard a hissing but turned it back down adn couldnt hear it anymore, suggestions?


----------

